
Cross-referencing fitness trackers to identify CIA “Black” sites in Djibouti - iamjeff
https://freethoughtblogs.com/stderr/2018/01/21/that-was-too-easy/
======
eesmith
I saw nothing in there about fitness trackers.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/a-map-showing-the-
users...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/a-map-showing-the-users-of-
fitness-devices-lets-the-world-see-where-us-soldiers-are-and-what-they-are-
doing/2018/01/28/86915662-0441-11e8-aa61-f3391373867e_story.html?utm_term=.dee798749a7d)
is the recent WaPo article titled "U.S. soldiers are revealing sensitive and
dangerous information by jogging".

> The Global Heat Map was posted online in November 2017, but the information
> it contains was publicized Saturday only after a 20-year-old Australian
> student stumbled across it. Nathan Ruser, who is studying international
> security and the Middle East, found out about the map from a mapping blog
> and was inspired to look more closely, he said, after a throwaway comment by
> his father, who observed that the map offered a snapshot of “where rich
> white people are” in the world.

This seems to have nothing really to do with Marcus Ranum's blog post that the
OP linked to.

~~~
eesmith
Here's a followup from that blog author which does discuss the topic:
[https://freethoughtblogs.com/stderr/2018/01/29/big-data-
awkw...](https://freethoughtblogs.com/stderr/2018/01/29/big-data-awkward/) .

